# Share the tool deals (Canada)



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Like the title says this thread is dedicated to bargains and deals in (Canada) on tools, construction equipment, work wear, etc.

hopefully, one of you Yankees can make a similar thread for the states and keep the deals Canadian.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

ebay.ca has %20 off home improvement tools 
Pay for your item by 11:59 PM ET on May 9, 2018.

Enter the Coupon code in the redemption code field: PREP4HOME

my favorite eBay seller in Canada "Toolioking" (smokin deals before the %20 discount) 

https://www.ebay.ca/sch/Home-Garden/11700/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=toolioking


promo page info for eligible sellers  https://www.ebay.ca/deals 
red kool-aid now served


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.1000722325.html?intid=HP_S1_180510_SpecialBuy-en
MAX 20V Li-Ion Cordless Drill and Driver Combo Kit (2-Piece) $100 bucks


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

sherwin-williams has a big deal on the cordless graco sprayer in the flyer. 
Ultimate Handheld
1012-94726 $499 Ea.
2 FREE RAC X™ Fine Finish
Low Pressure SwitchTips
with Purchase!
(Value $90)


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

Check Home Depot's website once a month for the "Special Buy" (I am assuming it has the same verbiage in Canada). After you pick a department and a brand of desired tools, it should show you on the left a check box next to "Special Buy". Scroll through and see what you don't need, but can't pass up. Very dangerous as the killer deals they offer are hard to pass up. I couldn't resist a deal on Milwaukee last month.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Peter_C said:


> Check Home Depot's website once a month for the "Special Buy" (I am assuming it has the same verbiage in Canada). After you pick a department and a brand of desired tools, it should show you on the left a check box next to "Special Buy". Scroll through and see what you don't need, but can't pass up. Very dangerous as the killer deals they offer are hard to pass up. I couldn't resist a deal on Milwaukee last month.


Yeah,,, last month I spent 600 at HD. Haha. But the best part is I actually used these tools this month so I don't feel so guilty. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

costco has 100 foot 12/3 extension cords for 40 bucks.


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> costco has 100 foot 12/3 extension cords for 40 bucks.


Is that on sale, or regular price? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Just regular price. Kms tools has same cord for double the price. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks.

Just picked one up, it feels pretty solid.


cedarboarder said:


> Just regular price. Kms tools has same cord for double the price.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/Makita-BFH040...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B014G8KNLC

this makita drill is $1300 bucks on sale, worth 4 grand at most tool stores. it's for working inside gas tankers I believe.
Its a deal!!! haha


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DW088K...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B009O94W3E

already got one. CDN$ 119.20 DEWALT DW088K Cross Line


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DW088K...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B009O94W3E
> 
> already got one. CDN$ 119.20 DEWALT DW088K Cross Line


They'd great lasers. I have the same one. Saw that the green one (which is way better) was on sale on prime day for a comparable price. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

another laser deal DEWALT Self Leveling 360 Degree Line and Vertical Line DW0811 $214
https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-Leveli...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00FKMS4HY


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

www.rona.ca
25% off $300 or more


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone with a KMS Tools nearby? They're having a great sale from the 11th to 14th....lots of Milwaukee and Makita deals, and a two pack (16' and 25') Fatmax for $25.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

asevereid said:


> Anyone with a KMS Tools nearby? They're having a great sale from the 11th to 14th....lots of Milwaukee and Makita deals, and a two pack (16' and 25') Fatmax for $25.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


This is exclusive to Prime Members apparently, but an even better deal on the tapes:

https://www.amazon.ca/STANLEY-Fatma...atmax+tape&dpPl=1&dpID=41ymNkRMDHL&ref=plSrch

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

asevereid said:


> Anyone with a KMS Tools nearby? They're having a great sale from the 11th to 14th....lots of Milwaukee and Makita deals, and a two pack (16' and 25') Fatmax for $25.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


some of the deals so good cant give prices over phone.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Fixed said:


> This is exclusive to Prime Members apparently, but an even better deal on the tapes:
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/STANLEY-Fatma...atmax+tape&dpPl=1&dpID=41ymNkRMDHL&ref=plSrch
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Alot of this going on with prime. I really despise this prime only, but some times they got ya haha, best prices for dewalt tough system stuff.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/DCS387P1-20-V...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00P9ATLP6
DEWALT DCS387P1 20-Volt MAX Lithium Ion Compact Reciprocating Saw Kit
190


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://cf-t.com/makita-drs780z-7-1-4-rear-handle-circular-saw-with-brushless-motor 

MAKITA DRS780Z, 7-1/4" CORDLESS REAR HANDLE CIRCULAR 36 voly $209


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

to any buyers feel free to thank me with contractor talk points haha.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

Wish we had a KMS in PG some days. The deals are good but to ship from Kamloops somehow becomes not worth it.

Atlas-Machinery is having a 2 day sale 12th & 13th. Don't know if it's online or not but some of the deals look pretty awesome.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

shanewreckd said:


> Wish we had a KMS in PG some days. The deals are good but to ship from Kamloops somehow becomes not worth it.
> 
> Atlas-Machinery is having a 2 day sale 12th & 13th. Don't know if it's online or not but some of the deals look pretty awesome.


Many of the great deals at Kms are in-store only as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/offer-listing/B00LW1MS7O/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new

Hitachi Powertools 115166 Finish and Combination Miter/Table Saw Blade Set, 10-Inch, 3-Pack $35


edit: garbage blades


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DCR015-Worksite-Charger-Radio/dp/B00BW9E1OO

DEWALT DCR015 12V/20V MAX Worksite Charger Radio

$131 Prime only, on back order.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DCG413...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B07457BXJW

$137 DEWALT 20V XR Brushless 4.5" Angle Grinder


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/gp/offer-listing/B00LW1MS7O/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new
> 
> Hitachi Powertools 115166 Finish and Combination Miter/Table Saw Blade Set, 10-Inch, 3-Pack $35
> 
> ...


Yep... Definitely not good blades.
I tried them last year... And the carbide is decent... But the balance is terrible. Super aggressive cutting on everything. You'll get tear out on anything you cut unless it's taped or backed with something.
Definitely too good to be true. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Dewalt 20V Max XR Brushless Dual Speed Framing Nailer – Tool Only

https://www.amazon.ca/Dewalt-DCN692...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00JJ3RORQ

$311

In stock on October 17


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> Dewalt 20V Max XR Brushless Dual Speed Framing Nailer – Tool Only
> 
> https://www.amazon.ca/Dewalt-DCN692...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B00JJ3RORQ
> 
> ...


It sucks that it seems like the sales are always on Dewalt tools, I wish some of the Milwaukee M18 stuff would be a deal of the day or something. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Makita 18V Hammer Drill / Impact Driver Combo Kit

https://www.amazon.ca/Makita-DLX217...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B01MQQQ2YG

$373


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Fixed said:


> It sucks that it seems like the sales are always on Dewalt tools, I wish some of the Milwaukee M18 stuff would be a deal of the day or something.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


amazon does not sell Milwaukee for what ever reason...


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I don’t and won’t buy anything on line. 
If I can’t see it, feel it, imagine using it, and take it home with me. It’s not going to happen. 
On the island here, Adams Tarp and Tool is starting to give KMS a good run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

B.D.R. said:


> I don’t and won’t buy anything on line.
> If I can’t see it, feel it, imagine using it, and take it home with me. It’s not going to happen.
> On the island here, Adams Tarp and Tool is starting to give KMS a good run.
> 
> ...


I just ask the folks on contractor talk if the tools are good or not. The stores got deals, but ussually not on what i need.
my 60 volt flexvolt saw I got online tool store for 330 the stores $600 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/DEWALT-DW1177...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B001EYU5N8
DEWALT DW1177 Black-Oxide Metal Drill Bit Set, 20-Piece $21.50


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

%20 percent off select tools on ebay. 

$210 cordless Milwaukee holehawg!!!!! 
$320 cordless Super holehawg

https://www.ebay.ca/rpp/coupon-potluck/Home-Garden-Coupon/tools?_sop=2


----------



## Fixed (Jun 17, 2018)

cedarboarder said:


> %20 percent off select tools on ebay.
> 
> $210 cordless Milwaukee holehawg!!!!!
> $320 cordless Super holehawg
> ...


Ah man. I'd love to pick up the M18 hole hawg, but I just bought the corded one... Hard to justify it now! 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

cedarboarder said:


> %20 percent off select tools on ebay.
> 
> $210 cordless Milwaukee holehawg!!!!!
> $320 cordless Super holehawg
> ...


correction 50 buck max discount 
$212 reg
$350 super


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

B.D.R. said:


> I don’t and won’t buy anything on line.
> If I can’t see it, feel it, imagine using it, and take it home with me. It’s not going to happen.
> On the island here, Adams Tarp and Tool is starting to give KMS a good run.
> 
> ...


I buy almost all of my tools online. If you already own tools, work with tools, you have a pretty good idea of how they will see and feel. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I also like he social interaction with the guys I buy from. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

some legit tool suppliers on ebay. with the promo codes can be some killer deals. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

cedarboarder said:


> some legit tool suppliers on ebay. with the promo codes can be some killer deals.


I set up searches for auctions, often by part number, then let my auto bidder lose, until it wins at the price I am willing to pay. 

Also bought my Festool OF1010 router new from Ebay with 10% off, and used a $50 Pro 5 rebate. Kinda hard to beat that price. 

Often I buy broken items from Ebay for super cheap, and fix them for cheap if not free.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

DEWALT DWST08201 Tough System Case, Small https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B005HNJPHO/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_PTrhCbNK937GN
37 buck


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01H9BLHL8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&psc=1
DEWALT DCD414T2 60V Max 2 Battery Flexvolt Grinder
$350 after promo code


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Purdy Brush 14015275 2.5-Inch Pro-Extra Glide $8 Add on item

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B000BQYH3O/ref=ox_sc_act_title_4?smid=A3DWYIK6Y9EEQB&psc=1


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

In addition to their Xmas sale prices, atlas machinery is now offering no-tax for boxing week. Online starting today. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't beat that... It's always good to have backups.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

Great price for 5s.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

heavy_d said:


> Great price for 5s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just about to post that deal. 
wonder if they still have that spend 250 get 25 off
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> Was just about to post that deal.
> wonder if they still have that spend 250 get 25 off
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Yes they do but for certain items only. Not sure if this applies. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't even need any, but damn that's cheap lol
If I price match at Lowe's $50 a battery

Sent from a phone using Tapapapapapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.lowes.ca/generators/fir...?cm_mmc=int_promo-_-prod-_-1848generator-_-hp
50% off $600
$300


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

The KMS here in Alberta price matched Atlas Machinery in Ontario for a Milwaukee fuel grinder for $200. Saved me $30. Lots of stores only price match within the province so that was a nice surprise. 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Rona has a 20% off $300 or more going this weekend. I ordered the 36v 10" makita slider. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

DEWALT DCN680D1 20-Volt MAX Lithium-Ion 18-Gauge Cordless Brad Nailer Kit
$335
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/DEWALT-DCN6...t/263159424535?_trkparms=5373:0|5374:Featured


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

4 Stabila level set 100 bucks!
https://www.atlas-machinery.com/stabila/stab-22130/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

just got the Bosch gravity rise stand price matched at HD over the phone. 
Just under $200.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

7-1/4" MAKITA 36v CORDLESS REAR HANDLE CIRCULAR SAW (TOOL ONLY) $209

https://cf-t.com/makita-drs780z-7-1-4-rear-handle-circular-saw-with-brushless-motor


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I got to replace all my stolen power tools. 
Let me know if you see any deals on Flexvolt, Makita 18v, or Milwaukee m12 stuff. I need just about everything .


----------



## CPMKW (Apr 28, 2014)

Home Depot email today...










Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

CPMKW said:


> Home Depot email today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’ve already forgotten what the holiday pricing was. 199? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Fixed said:


> Packout set is $198 at HD... I'm tempted, a guy I work with has one and it seems great for lugging stuff.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.22-inch-packout-modular-tool-box-storage-system.1001076027.html
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


yup. 198. to bad no places to price match. the 219. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Costco deals.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

KMS has 3ah Makita batteries for $70, and CT Fasteners has the 5ah for $99. Might go price matchy match at HD, I want to head back towards Makita for certain tools. On a side note, the DTD170 is at BC Fasteners for $140 bare tool.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

shanewreckd said:


> KMS has 3ah Makita batteries for $70, and CT Fasteners has the 5ah for $99. Might go price matchy match at HD, I want to head back towards Makita for certain tools. On a side note, the DTD170 is at BC Fasteners for $140 bare tool.


ya I laughed at home depots price on 3ah. think it was 130. greedy bastids. I like to leave the kms flyer in the tool section, send some biz to kms and save some one from customer gouging. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

some sold deals on Milwaukee fuel every where. Free 9ah battery with some kits. 12ah with the table saw. 
Solid deal? I only know Makita and dewalt prices.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Bull Trout (Dec 6, 2016)

cedarboarder said:


> some sold deals on Milwaukee fuel every where. Free 9ah battery with some kits. 12ah with the table saw.
> Solid deal? I only know Makita and dewalt prices.
> 
> 
> ...




Those prices are $cad? Is that Home Depot?


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

That's the home Depot flyer for sure can't say if it's the Canadian flyer or us

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Bull Trout said:


> Those prices are $cad? Is that Home Depot?


they are Canadian $. seems to be the promo at every store. kms. home depot and other online retailers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Stryker1-1 said:


> That's the home Depot flyer for sure can't say if it's the Canadian flyer or us
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Canadian pro flyer. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Might pickup the miter saw at that price. Been thinking about making my dewalt a shop only saw


Any one know how it performs with a dust extractor. Have a bunch do trex to cut next week


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm picking up the table saw and that super sawzall looks bad ass. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Might pickup the miter saw at that price. Been thinking about making my dewalt a shop only saw
> 
> 
> Any one know how it performs with a dust extractor. Have a bunch do trex to cut next week


KMS has a "hot deal" on the miter saw, no price in the flyer... If you don't need the batteries


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Makita DHR241RMJ 18-Volt LXT Lithium-Ion 15/16 in. SDS Plus Rotary Hammer Kit
$289.95
https://www.ihlcanada.com/makita-dhr241rmj-18-volt-lxt-lithium-ion-15-16-in-27778


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Makita DHR242RTJ 18-Volt 15/16 in. SDS-Plus Cordless Brushless Rotary Hammer
439.95
https://www.ihlcanada.com/makita-dhr242rtj-18-volt-15-16-in-sds-plus-28460


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> Makita DHR242RTJ 18-Volt 15/16 in. SDS-Plus Cordless Brushless Rotary Hammer
> 439.95
> https://www.ihlcanada.com/makita-dhr242rtj-18-volt-15-16-in-sds-plus-28460


Say that 3 times real fast...


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B07PL776NB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1

DEWALT DCS331B (old model) 20-volt Max Jig Saw with 2.0AH Li-Ion Battery Pack (old model) $129
cheap product, cheap price sure why not


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

DeWalt DWST14825 10-Compartment Deep Pro Part/Tool Organizer with Metal Latch
by DEWALT
https://www.amazon.ca/DeWalt-DWST14...rds=dwst14825&qid=1560103093&s=gateway&sr=8-1
$20


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

cedarboarder said:


> DeWalt DWST14825 10-Compartment Deep Pro Part/Tool Organizer with Metal Latch
> by DEWALT
> https://www.amazon.ca/DeWalt-DWST14...rds=dwst14825&qid=1560103093&s=gateway&sr=8-1
> $20


A year ago they were on for 29.99 for a 2 pack...I bought about a dozen...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Inner10 said:


> A year ago they were on for 29.99 for a 2 pack...I bought about a dozen...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


ya I thought it was deal comparing to kms tools but wrong model # 
https://www.kmstools.com/dewalt-tstak-v-organizer-with-clear-lid-100350

I dont use tstak at all, just tough system.
going to be buying some packout later this year.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

was very tempted to get it.. but I really want to get the quite impact they got. I think it's called surge. I already have too many red batterys. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I won't use anything but the surge. They nailed it on that one. Everytime I accidentally use a different one, it makes me cringe from the noise. They now have a 12v Surge that's not released yet. They claim it has the power of the m18.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Stryker1-1 (Dec 25, 2017)

I don't mind being that ******* who is making all kinds of noise in a quiet environment while I work

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm just an idiot that doesn't wear hearing protection when using the impact guns. Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Save $10 when you purchase $50 in DEWALT power tool accessories
https://www.amazon.com/s?bbn=194282...=ATVPDKIKX0DER&ref=gbps_tit_m-9_2862_2a729449
Edit this is Americian Amazon


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Discontinued Milwaukee 2757-20 M18 FUEL™ 1/4" Hex Impact Driver with ONE-KEY™ (Tool Only)

$121.59

https://www.jccayer.com/m18-fueltm-1-4-hex-impact-driver-with-one-keytm-tool-only.html


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.atlas-machinery.com/makita/duc353z-bundle
Makita DUC353Z 18Vx2 LXT Brushless 14" Chainsaw With Dual Port Charger & Two 5Ah Batteries + BONUS Cordless Blower
$500 crazy deal


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

summit tools. 3rd gen 2 tool kit with 5ah for $400









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Any one on the west coast need some rolling Packout Tool box? Found a smoking deal $70 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

DEWALT DCS367P1
20V MAX* XR BRUSHLESS COMPACT RECIPROCATING SAW (5.0 AH) (KIT)
Was CAD $319.00 Now CAD $199.00

https://cf-t.com/dewalt-dcs367p1-20v-max-xr-brushless-compact-reciprocating-saw-kit-5-0-ah


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

summit tools is having a battery sale. m18 $169 12ah. $80 5ah Makita. $60 dewalt 5ah

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Some deals I seen at summit off the top of my head.
$20 m12 flashlight
$220 flexvolt grinder kit. 
$99 m18 sander
$220 dewalt toughsystem radio 
$40 m18 flashlight



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Wish I had a summit tools nearby, I'd scoop one of those batteries.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

ya I really hope they move east and open more like KMS tools did. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

$80 for a 5ah Makita is awesome. BC Fasteners has a 2 pack of them for $190, still not as good a deal.

Can anyone speak on the Stabila LAX300G laser? Does it have a separate function for the plumb and cross lines? BCF has it for $329


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

shanewreckd said:


> $80 for a 5ah Makita is awesome. BC Fasteners has a 2 pack of them for $190, still not as good a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone speak on the Stabila LAX300G laser? Does it have a separate function for the plumb and cross lines? BCF has it for $329


Yeah I went and stocked up on the organizers. Buy one get one free. 
Also the free m12 battery deal is pretty sweet.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Free 18v 9.0 battery with the purchase of a 7 1/4 kit that already comes with a 12.0 battery.

https://www.edfast-online.com/milwaukee-2732-21hd-m18-fuel-7-14-circular-saw-kit-p/mil2732-21hd.htm

Edmonton fasteners isn't the only one with the promotion either.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

yeah I can't believe how long that deal has been going on with the free 9 and 12ah. 
Table saw free 12ah
Super Sawzall and circular saw free 9ah. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I didn't realise it was a long running deal. My 1st generation saw is about to bite it so I'm glad I looked around a bit.

Anyone know of any Milwaukee packout deals? I'm looking to move my cordless tools into a rolling tote with a smaller separate packout box for batteries. My old toolbox is completely maxed out and is getting heavier than I want to lug around.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I googled and found home depot will price match a competitor and take an additional 10% off if they're local. Might go in there tomorrow with the KMS flyer and see if they'll match.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Youngin' said:


> I googled and found home depot will price match a competitor and take an additional 10% off if they're local. Might go in there tomorrow with the KMS flyer and see if they'll match.


Yeah. I've had to ask for the manager a couple times. The employees act like you are taking money from them. The manager doesn't seem to care. 
For free batteries and stuff tho.. they will only price match and not beat free deals I'm pretty sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> Yeah. I've had to ask for the manager a couple times. The employees act like you are taking money from them. The manager doesn't seem to care.
> For free batteries and stuff tho.. they will only price match and not beat free deals I'm pretty sure.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I got some decent deals off of the construction fasteners site that comes with bonus items. I'll just be going to home depot for the packout boxes and maybe some of the compact 3.0 batteries (they seem to be the same price everywhere). Their prices for packout are on par for all the boxes except the rolling tote which is what I'll ask them to price match. We'll see if they act like I'm stealing lol.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.leevalley.com/en-ca/sho...-festool-systainer-starter-pack-special-offer
For any of you festool systainer guys.
Big ass combo kit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

$1500 kapex saw. They ordered a 42 foot trailer packed. lots of stock. 

https://www.atlas-machinery.com/festool/fes-561287

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

3M Worktunes Bluetooth Hearing Protection with AM/FM Radio, Black and Grey $69.99. https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0146A4SWA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_V8WTDbNG2VV5W


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

2 for 1 packout organizers at Kms tools !!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.kmstools.com/milwaukee-m12-compact-inflator-travel-kit-173068

solid deal on the inflator kit and a usb charger


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> https://www.kmstools.com/milwaukee-m12-compact-inflator-travel-kit-173068
> 
> solid deal on the inflator kit and a usb charger


Just scooped one. Thanks!


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I knew it was a decent deal because the usb charger alone is $40. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> I knew it was a decent deal because the usb charger alone is $40.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I really like it. I can use it to charge batteries for the jacket while on the go. The inflator is nice too with the digital display. I was trying it out last night.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Youngin' said:


> I really like it. I can use it to charge batteries for the jacket while on the go. The inflator is nice too with the digital display. I was trying it out last night.


I actually thought it was a USB Power Port, that is a small charger.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

The inflator sucks, it’s super slow and sucks juice like no tomorrow.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Any one know if he M12 cutt off saw is any good?
https://bcfasteners.com/shop/milwaukee-2522-20-m12-fuel-3-compact-cut-off-tool/

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> The inflator sucks, it’s super slow and sucks juice like no tomorrow.


I've heard mixed reviews on it. Over priced for tool only for sure. That mini charger is also over priced on its own. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> 2 for 1 packout organizers at Kms tools !!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


That sold out right away. The lady at the desk is going to call me if they get more though. Might try to scoop 4.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Youngin' said:


> That sold out right away. The lady at the desk is going to call me if they get more though. Might try to scoop 4.


 I got 10 lol. I filled them up quick too. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crooked Beat (Mar 14, 2018)

There is a Campbell Hausfeld pancake compressor with nailer for $169 at Cdn Tire Nov 21-24. These normally are on sale for $199 (Bostich, Dewalt, etc)


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I need to replace my pancake with some thing big enough to use on stipple gun.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Value pack for Klein strippers at home depot ALL FOR THE LOW PRICE OF 29. 9 9!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

edit on the Klein's. 
the kelowna location is sold out and they are hiding in a cardboard display. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

some home depot black Friday deals. 

let me know if you guys see any deals on a Makita, Milwaukee cordless blower. Makita 36v track saw. Makita drywall sander. Milwaukee 5 inch grinder.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Simpson Strong-Tie Quik Drive PROCCS+ Multi-Purpose Combo System w/ DeWalt 2500 RPM Screwdriver Motor $224.50 each SAVE $224.50


https://www.rona.ca/en/auto-feed-screw-gun-set-p39195024


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

some very solid deals on amazon for Makita and Dewalt. $65 Makita 4ha battterys - Makita 194368-5 Guide Rail, 55-Inch $52 - 5 inch makita grinder $120

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.homedepot.ca/product/makita-18v-cordless-multi-tool-tool-only-/1000732264
MAKITA 18V Multi-Tool kit $200


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

cedarboarder said:


> https://www.homedepot.ca/product/makita-18v-cordless-multi-tool-tool-only-/1000732264
> MAKITA 18V Multi-Tool kit $200


That's not the tooless blade change model though.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

friggin makita man.... of course they got 2 models haha


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

I never understood that on Makita's part.:blink:

Let me see, I can buy this tool and I have fumble around for a wrench or allen key or whatever to change the blade. Hope I don't lose it,

Or

Buy the other tool and just flip the lever to change the blade


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Home depot seems to be the worst for stocking this crap as well. They don't sell the 18v drywall cutter. but they only sell the 12v? they make a 12v drywall cutter? why lol?
Any real supplier would never stock this crap haha. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Been looking at track saws. The deals right now don't seem that great. There's an accessory promotion I don't really care about and most others are tool only. I'm going to keep waiting till I see a bonus track promotion. It's all for home use anyway.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Youngin' said:


> Been looking at track saws. The deals right now don't seem that great. There's an accessory promotion I don't really care about and most others are tool only. I'm going to keep waiting till I see a bonus track promotion. It's all for home use anyway.


you looking for makita? I would wait for boxing day, Ill keep my eye out tho.

Right now there's good deal with a free blade with the 36v makita on CF tools, (they will probably have a 10% off deal on boxing day) I might be able to get you 10% off on top of that as well.

As for the rails only place you will see them on sale is amazon.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I've worked with the festool and the Makita. I like the Makita. Boxing day is only a few days away, we'll see what comes up.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-25-ft-Magnetic-Tape-Measure-2-Pack-48-22-0125G/309975427


Deal may not be available in Canada.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

looking fer a good deal on a thickness planer


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> looking fer a good deal on a thickness planer


I have never seen what I thought was a deal on one 

I have seen a couple of used ones for sale but did not feel comfortable about buying one used.

Now after looking and waiting so long I now realize I have no use for one and have never been held up because I did not have a thickness planer.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm making a wood countertop for my work bench.
Isn't really any replacement for a thickness planer. When you need one, you friggin need one haha. 
I will use it once a year if I'm lucky, Hopefully I see a deal on rigid 13" at homedepot. 

edit: nice it's $400. wonder how good it is..


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Youngin' said:


> I've worked with the festool and the Makita. I like the Makita. Boxing day is only a few days away, we'll see what comes up.


https://m.kmstools.com/makita-36v-6-1-2-plunge-cut-circular-saw-138330

Got to call and get a price. let me know I think it was $400 last month. . 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

cedarboarder said:


> https://m.kmstools.com/makita-36v-6-1-2-plunge-cut-circular-saw-138330
> 
> Got to call and get a price. let me know I think it was $400 last month. .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I'll probably swing by the store on the 26th. I'll find out.

Edit: Nevermind, they don't open till the 27th.


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

Youngin' said:


> I'll probably swing by the store on the 26th. I'll find out.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, they don't open till the 27th.


Ya, I think the free blade deal is better. They are worth $60 or $70. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder (Mar 30, 2015)

best deal I can find on the track saw is at c.f. tools. Free blade and get 5 or 10 percent off when you sign up for email subscription. 
They got some killer deals on radios and some kits today. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Anybody know of any tool dealers that ship to US?
Specifically Makita.


----------

